# Job offer abu dhabi



## maxi991 (May 23, 2014)

I am getting a job offer in abu dhabi with an all inclusive package of 55k/month, free tickets, free medical and insurance for whole family, and an interest free loan for a car. Bonuses are not included in the package.

We are a family of 3, and socially quite active-we like to go out 3-4 times a week.

Just needed your thoughts on this deal, would i end up saving any money and have a decent lifestyle at the same time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

Does the 55k include accommodation or is the accommodation already paid by the company? Also, what industry are you in?


----------



## maxi991 (May 23, 2014)

Hi yes it includes the accommodation, the offer is part of the service industry.


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Maxi991
My thoughts are that 44k is a good monthly wage. The challenge for you is accommodation ($200k approx.) and school fees ($40000-$80000 per year) and to a lesser extent the car ( maybe you will need 2?). You don't mention a furniture allowance which is usually offered. If you get an annual gratuity at this monthly amount it will help also. I think things will be tight, but very manageable in the first year of your contract as upfront expenses are there but you should be able to save a pretty sum in the following 2 years. 
Congratulations and good luck


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

Whoops, I mean 55k


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sonofsaxa said:


> Hi Maxi991
> My thoughts are that 44k is a good monthly wage. The challenge for you is accommodation ($200k approx.) and school fees ($40000-$80000 per year) and to a lesser extent the car ( maybe you will need 2?). You don't mention a furniture allowance which is usually offered. If you get an annual gratuity at this monthly amount it will help also. I think things will be tight, but very manageable in the first year of your contract as upfront expenses are there but you should be able to save a pretty sum in the following 2 years.
> Congratulations and good luck


its not "$" its AED I guess. 
One doesn't need to spend 200K AED on housing. Depending on where you live, 120K-160K per annum gets a pretty good 2 bed apartment.
55K is pretty decent for a family of 3.


----------

